# Starting to look into a 2-3 month Greek Island retreat/slow-down



## ragingtulip (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there,

Thank you all for your wonderful advice on this forum! This is my first post.

I am just beginning the process of looking into going to Greece for a few months, and it's a little overwhelming, so please bear with me. 

I went to Greece on holiday in 1998 in my 20's...I hopped on a plane with little planning, got a Eurorail pass and on that trip spent 3 weeks in Greece (Athens, Santorini (twice  ), and a tour of Naxos, Paros, Mykonos, and Ios.) I am surprised that I feel intimidated this time around; I guess that is what growing older does to you!

I went in September. It was perfect and so easy. The weather was good. I remember it was supposed to be windy, but I don't remember it being so. I just loved it. I guess the tourist season was winding down, so it wasn't too crowded, but not desolate. It seemed inexpensive. I remember I got a private room at the top of a hill on Ios for $7 with the most beautiful view!! (Granted the blankets didn't look very clean at all, but I didn't care.) I don't remember ferries being too expensive, and I don't remember Santorini being outrageous. My worst costs were probably shopping for silver jewelry.  I still remember how to say "Thank you" in Greek, so that is as far I am.

Now, I would like to go for a few months. I don't need to tour, see sights, or buy silver jewelry. In fact, I don't really want to do anything but get out of the snow . I just want to hang out in a nice quiet atmosphere and rest and relax. I am actually recovering from some health problems--I don't need medical care at all now, and am in no danger of relapse--just rest and slowing down, so I am looking at this as a personal health retreat to remove the stress and obligations of life for a while. I will only need to worry about accidents or illness as any traveler would, and how I could get off the island quick enough, or find local care--both of which I am clueless about.

I should (hope?) I have enough money, plus remote work, that I think I can do this. I have savings for an emergency. I am quite frugal. So my requirements are warm, slow-paced, beautiful atmosphere for walking and exercising outside, and not expensive. (I actually have also considered Belize as well, but haven't looked into it very much yet, and have no idea of the cost differences.)

Anyway, my questions here are going to be broad, so please bear with me.

I imagine so much has changed in 15 years, especially with the economy. I am wondering if it is even an appropriate place to go to now. I have hesitations regarding vacationing/retreating in a place where people are struggling so much, ethically, and for safety. I have my own struggles of course in different ways. But I suppose since I will still technically be a tourist it could be helpful to the economy there?

How is the health and safety now? 

Costs? I understand with the economy being bad that some things may be cheaper, but others (like eating out) may be very expensive, because businesses have had to raise prices to survive. So which things are cheap and what is expensive?

A very broad question: What island recommendations do you have??

Would a tiny, sleepy island be welcoming to me? Or perhaps I should look at Crete or someplace larger with more options...

Where would be a good place to start, for maybe a week, while I check out recommended islands and things?

And I am cheating here taking a shortcut asking in this forum, because I am sure I can look this up somewhere else on the Internet, but if anyone wants tip me off about VISAs, time length I can stay, or any other things I need to know as a US citizen with no dual citizenship or partner with such, I would love to hear it. I vaguely think I can probably stay almost anywhere for 3 mos and just call it vacation, and have no paperwork to worry about.

What about renting? How much should I expect to pay in rent, and also utilities, per month for 2-3 months somewhere in and around March to August? How do I go about finding something that is for a longer term than a vacation, but less than actually living there? Craigslist? Talk to local people? A rental agency?

Can anyone throw out a feasible monthly budget, so I can figure out if I can really swing this or not?

Oh, and I need reliable Internet access? How does that figure in, re: cost and availability?

I am really curious about the appropriateness and the soundness of the idea of going to Greece alone for a few months with the state of the Greek economy and I would love to hear opinions on this. Please feel free to offer anything else that you think could help me get started, too.

Thank you all!!!!

RagingTulip


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

hi read your post can give you a little information on greece situation now.I have lived here for many years and seen the changes.The safety aspect is not the same for a woman on their own anywhere on the planet.Greeks generally wont harm you but the immigrants might(l will be seriously told off now)One of the busy islands may be good like mykinos crete rhodes you can meet up with other travellers so that you dont feel alone.best to buy your food and prepare indoors,go to fresh markets,too expensive to eat out.Take out medical insurance for the duration of your stay,the larger islands will have better medical facilities.You will get a better deal if you take a small room with cooking facilities if its for 1 2 or 3 months.Let the owner of the room know where you are ,what your doing, be safe.Your utilities may be included with the overall price,try to do that.Alternatively Im on the mainland and could help you find accomadation in a pretty mountainous village by the sea,the bay of corinthos near Loutraki,1 and half hours from the main airport of athens,mostly Greeks with their second homes,we have one there.The main thing is your medical insurance an to be safe wherever you,then you can have a happy time.I hope this has helped you,best wishes.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Why restrict yourself to any of the islands? Mainland Greece can offer some beautiful areas especially in the Peloponnese that is very unspoilt and against some islands has less tourism. Now under 3 hours drive from Athens airport.....
Other benefits of course are it will be cheaper than many islands in the cost of living and does not suffer water shortage (that some islands do), has better access to medical care (than the smaller islands)

There are plenty of rentals available at good prices............


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Didn't quite finish............[/QUOTE said:


> I agree with the above comments why restrict yourself to any of the islands? Mainland Greece can offer some beautiful areas especially in the Peloponnese that is very unspoilt and against some islands has less tourism. Now under 3 hours drive from Athens airport.....
> Other benefits of course are it will be cheaper than many islands in the cost of living and does not suffer water shortage (that some islands do), has better access to medical care (than the smaller islands)
> 
> There are plenty of rentals available at good prices............and you will probably do better via some of the forum sites by private messaging some of the members.....It would not be correct to list competitive sites on this forum but you can "Google" places like STOUPA etc.
> ...


----------



## dimieleni (Feb 26, 2013)

I am interested in how you go. I plan to go to Greece next year from Australia for a few weeks to try a few of the islands. I am thinking of spending a lot of time there when I retire. I am thinking of Kefalonia at this stage, but didn't consider the medical side. I have no health issues and would like a quiet, green natural place as a base.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

dimieleni said:


> I am interested in how you go. I plan to go to Greece next year from Australia for a few weeks to try a few of the islands. I am thinking of spending a lot of time there when I retire. I am thinking of Kefalonia at this stage, but didn't consider the medical side. I have no health issues and would like a quiet, green natural place as a base.


Kefalonia is a very beautiful island and it is quite easy to reach mainland Peloponnese by ferry that run very regular, several times a day. In fact I am going there from my home near Messini for a week in May. I can not comment much on the medical facilities there, but they will of course have a good main hospital, but for more complex things I would suspect you would have to go to either Patra or Athens. Even with our facilities at Kalamata (which are excellent), we go to Athens for specialist treatments.

I do think the small islands are everyone's dream, but a holiday is different from day to day living. The cost of living is normally more expensive, some islands have water issues and water has to be bought in bowsers (at a cost!), and many are several hours ferry ride away from a main location / airport etc......
What you see on holiday will certainly change after a years living.......

Its good to have a look around, *but do so out of the summer season as wel*l. If you can rent before you decide to buy........

Let me give you an example I know to be true.
In a virtually unspoilt part we visited in summer (wild beaches, open land etc) we saw a beautiful house within 100 yards of the beach front....views of the sea and beyond the Tayetos mountains. We visited in May & September. Thank goodness we bought elsewhere as now when we pass through that area from November to late March there is a small factory burning olive waste. The place is engulfed in white. greasy smoke that smells vile each day!

It is not easy to sell property in Greece, buy carefully


----------



## jetjem (Mar 29, 2013)

*Hi Folks*

Hi folks,
My first time on here. 
I live in a beautiful part of the UK, when the weather is good  that is. 
I also presently have a holiday home in Southwest Bulgaria where my daughter lives. I love to spend some of the summer in Bulgaria, but would love to have somewhere my partner and I could spend the winter months.

So Greece looks an obvious choice as I could easily drive down.

Can anyone help, any areas considered.
Where can I find local information on the costs of renting 1 or 2 rooms near a quiet coastal/country area for about 2/3 winter months?


----------

